# I need a new DSLR



## Superhans20882501 (Apr 2, 2011)

Cannot decide what camera I need as I am a beginner.


----------



## TLA (Sep 17, 2010)

Well what are you looking to do? There are lots of options out there for cameras and lenses.


----------



## hazelnice (Mar 11, 2011)

Superhans20882501 said:


> Cannot decide what camera I need as I am a beginner.


Photography is really boosting nowadays, even kids today love to photography and love hold DSLR. 
Rule of Thirds is what we got on photography 

But as a beginner, identify first the different DSLR today because maybe you choose the advance features of a DSLR!


----------



## Remix2010 (Oct 4, 2011)

hazelnice said:


> But as a beginner, identify first the different DSLR today because maybe you choose the advance features of a DSLR!


Yes...come back to us when you can tell us what it is you are looking to do with a DSLR...

Macro, distance, night, day, studio, video, etc. the combinations are endless!


----------



## magicunicorn (Jun 9, 2012)

hi Canon cameras are great there are heaps of camera and models available depends on what you want to use it for and how much $ you have to spend.
I have 2 canons and have never looked back or had aproblem good luck if you need to ask anyting just ask happy to help


----------



## charlene1 (Jun 11, 2012)

I've been thinking about a DSLR myself, I still work sometimes with my film Nikon. Something comparable to it is going to run me close to 1K including one or two lenses. I have a little Canon Digital that works well, but it's not professional. I've seen some nice Canons DSLRs at Costco for around $500. that includes a lens.


----------



## Greg Norrell (Sep 27, 2012)

A Nikon D5100 or even a D3200 would be good entry level DSLR cameras.


----------



## charlene1 (Jun 11, 2012)

A D5100 is an expensive camera for anyone, especially a beginner.


----------



## Greg Norrell (Sep 27, 2012)

As I'm sure you realize, photography isn't an inexpensive hobby. The D5100 is the second least expensive DSLR in the Nikon line. You might find a used D5000 for less, but Nikon DSLRs retain their value pretty well. Now might be a good time to get good deals on used Nikon DSLRs. The D800 came out a few months ago and the D600 was just released. Lots of people are upgrading and selling their old gear.


----------



## charlene1 (Jun 11, 2012)

no it's not inexpensive, you're right. and that's too bad to, because some people who are really good photographers can't afford nice equipment, or to even go to some of the places that some professionals do.


----------

